# Allatoona Species



## Buckaholic2000 (Apr 23, 2012)

I was sitting around talkinv the other day thinking about fishing the Etowa to shoot some buffs and drum then I realized I have never saw or heard of anyone shooting buffs or drums in Toona. Anyone have a good explanation why they are not in the lake?


----------



## castandblast (Apr 24, 2012)

they are in lake weiss in the Coosa river system. Drum and a few other species migrate up in the summer. Small mouth buffs are native to the coosa river system, but not the etowah drainage. They can't make it up and over the dam so they stay below Allatoona.  If you want more of a explanation call me.


----------



## markland (Apr 24, 2012)

DUH!  Done told ya that! 
He's hard headed sometimes Clete!  LOL


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Apr 24, 2012)

I like to get other poinions than your on some stuff Mark besides with the drum being a native species you would of thought a few would have been above the dam before it was built.


----------



## castandblast (Apr 24, 2012)

Nope, the alligator gar that were in the lake when it was built ate all them up. The only thing left was the nasty sewer samon (common carp).


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh thats right the GG ate them


----------



## castandblast (Apr 24, 2012)

Then, mark moved to cartersville, and put the gator gar on the endangered species list. Thus, leaving allatoona with it's rightful name "the dead sea",


----------



## castandblast (Apr 24, 2012)

But seriously, they weren't upstream for what ever reason and are not there. See the first response for answere, before this thread went down hill.


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Apr 25, 2012)

I think the DNR need to restore the drum above the dam.......so we can shoot them there


----------



## markland (Apr 26, 2012)

You don't need no stinking drum to shoot, there's plenty of carp and goldfish to shoot at already, you just need to figure out where there hiding at!
I'm just suprised nobody is shooting more goldfish, I know we did not shoot them out by any means, they use to be everywhere, but I did not see any the last time out there as well, but I was in some different areas.  I need to get up there and see if I can find them again and check on my "babies" as well to see how their doing!


----------



## castandblast (Apr 26, 2012)

Mark, Iv seen your goldfish. As far as your "babies", don't worry bout them. They are in good hands. I just can't get rid of the stinking red horse suckers. Man those things had a great spawn all through out the state. 

Chris, I don't think the state will stock any fish that aren't considered "game fish".  Take a Friday off one day, and I'll show you how to shoot some drum.


----------



## markland (Apr 26, 2012)

That's a Koi Clete not a goldfish!!  LOL
Nice one though probably worth alot of money in Japan I imagine!
You better leave my "little ones" alone, poor defenseless little fishies!!!


----------



## copperheadmike (May 20, 2012)

Marks right, shoulda netted that one. Coulda sold it for $100 or more to anyone with a koi pond.


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (May 21, 2012)

markland said:


> That's a Koi Clete not a goldfish!!  LOL
> Nice one though probably worth alot of money in Japan I imagine!
> You better leave my "little ones" alone, poor defenseless little fishies!!!



Ya it was swimming pretty fast when he shot it cause I saw it and shot then was yelling shot that dang fish Clete its a gold fish (saw the orange) no chance to net it


----------



## markland (May 21, 2012)

You should look up Koi on-line, it is ureal what some of those fish go for in Asia!
Oh shocker, Chris missed another fish!!!


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (May 21, 2012)

At least I get my but out of the chair and go. I think your just getting to old to stay out past your bed time


----------



## markland (May 22, 2012)

I maybe getting older but I still got it, I just pick and choose my moments!


----------



## GT Whitetail (May 22, 2012)

Toona have any flatheads? Yea I know you can't shoot em in GA, but its noodling season now and Weiss is a long ride for me.


----------



## markland (May 22, 2012)

Not sure about Allatoona but the river definitely does.


----------



## yellowhammer73 (May 25, 2012)

GT Whitetail said:


> Toona have any flatheads? Yea I know you can't shoot em in GA, but its noodling season now and Weiss is a long ride for me.



yeah noodling is against the law in ga too.
we go to neely henry


----------



## BigSwole (May 25, 2012)

yellowhammer73 said:


> yeah noodling is against the law in ga too.
> we go to neely henry



Last time i lookes over the regs they had a noodling season for ga...


----------



## Stickemdeep (Jun 30, 2013)

From may to July. Yes toona has flattys blues and channels


----------

